# Địa chỉ độn cằm ở đâu đẹp uy tín và an toàn dành cho các mẹ??



## luuanh95 (22/4/19)

Độn cằm ở đâu đẹp là câu hỏi khiến nhiều bạn trẻ vô cùng băn khoăn khi có rất nhiều địa chỉ thẩm mỹ cung cấp dịch vụ này. Chỉ sau khi được người quen giới thiệu thẩm mỹ viện Viet charm với hơn 20 năm kinh nghiệm và được Sở Y tế cấp phép thì cô bạn mới yên tâm thực hiện độn cằm.

Các bạn biết đấy, Hà Nội là thủ đô của cả nước nên không có gì khó hiểu khi tại đây tập trung rất nhiều địa chỉ thẩm mỹ lớn. Chính vì lẽ đó mình luôn đặt ra câu hỏi không biết độn cằm ở đâu đẹp và an toàn. Thật tình cờ trong một dịp tụ họp gia đình, một người cô của mình đã biết được ý định và giới thiệu nên đến Thẩm mỹ Vietcharm  vì chính cô cũng vừa cắt mỡ mí mắt tại đó. Nhìn gương mặt trẻ trung của cô mình đã phần nào yên tâm về tay nghề của bác sĩ nơi đây.





​Để sở hữu gương mặt khá sáng với mắt to, mũi cao và đôi môi chúm chím nhưng mình vẫn không hài lòng bởi chiếc cằm hơi ngắn khiến gương mặt không cân đối, chính vì vậy ngay khi có đủ những điều kiện về sức khỏe cũng như chi phí mình liền đi độn cằm để có một chiếc cằm đẹp như ý.





​
Ấn tượng đầu tiên của mình về Vietcharm đó chính là sự hiện đại và chất lượng. Mọi quy trình ở đây từ thăm khám, kiểm tra sức khỏe… đều diễn ra nhanh gọn và đặc biệt đội ngũ bác sĩ cùng nhân viên đều thân thiện, nhiệt tình. Sau khi lựa chọn phương pháp, nâng mũi L line,  phẫu thuật độn thái dương bằng chất liệu cao cấp được nhập khẩu chính hãng, mình nhanh chóng được tiến hành thực hiện tiểu phẫu. Chỉ sau 45 phút là mọi việc đã xong xuôi và mình đã thấy rõ sự khác biệt trên khuôn mặt với chiếc cằm đẹp hơn, thon dài và độ nhọn vừa phải rất ưng ý.

Vậy chắc bạn không còn thắc mắc về địa chỉ độn cằm ở đâu uy tín, độn cằm ở đâu an toàn , độn cằm ở đâu giá rẻ nữa phải không?






Một số hình ảnh khách hàng được giải đáp thắc mắc về phẫu thuật độn cằm ở đâu đẹp​
Chỉ vài ngày sau độn cằm thì vùng phẫu thuật đã bắt đầu hồi phục và mình có thể sinh hoạt bình thường. Có thể do cơ địa của mình tốt, đồng thời mình cũng tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt những chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ khi chăm sóc vết mổ. Ai cũng khen mình trông sang trọng, xinh đẹp hẳn lên và độn cằm ở đâu đẹp vậy làm mình hạnh phúc lắm và tự thấy rằng mình thật may mắn khi đã được biết đến Thẩm mỹ Vietcharm. Nếu bạn có những vấn đề làm cằm ở đâu đẹp như cằm ngắn, cằm lẹm hoặc chỉ đơn giản là muốn có chiếc cằm mới thon dài hơn thì mình khuyên nên đến Thu Cúc để được thăm khám và tư vấn miễn phí.


----------

